# Zero Lemon Holster



## 7bigjohn (Oct 13, 2011)

Zero Lemon 7000 mah battery can be found here - http://www.amazon.co...ords=zero lemon

Best Holster found for Samsung Galaxy S3! Beleive it or not, if you cut about 1/4 to 3/8 of an inch off of each side prong of the stock holster ($7.00 in the link below), the battery with new case will fit perfectly! I'm very very happy with this solution. It isn't too loose or tight. It's perfect! No compromise guys. I justs guessed at the measurement (because the case was so inexspensive) and won. . I just wanted to share in case there were other holster folks out there like me.

http://www.amazon.co...2?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## trucky (Feb 1, 2013)

Can you post a pic of where you make the cuts? I have this case and wanted to get the battery but not having a decent belt clip holster has been holding me back.


----------



## yamaha_wins (Feb 13, 2012)

Really.. I used the same holster.. Does a great job! I cut 1/4 off of each tab. Its a crazy tight fit!


----------



## edogger (Oct 19, 2011)

Just got the same holster... Decided to heat it up instead of cutting it...
Worked awesome, a candle and needle nose

Either a little heat or cutting makes this case a good fit with the Zero Lemon battery...


----------

